# Where to upload forms 80 and 1221



## Plucky (Jun 25, 2016)

Hi all,

Would someone inform me where to upload forms 80 and 1221? I have upload mist of my documents for 189 independent.

Another point, shall I do medical examinations now or wait for CO allocation? I can do it either in Kuwait or Brisbane. 

BTW, once I got invitation to apply my SkillSelect account (EOI) got suspended. Is this normal?

Cheers


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

1. Scroll to the very bottom and use the "Attach more documents" button. In the resulting popup, look for "Form 80" and "Form 1221" as options for the main document/ evidence type.

2. Prefer to do it now as otherwise it may delay your case further.

3. Yes, is normal for your EOI to get auto-suspended as soon as you pay for the visa.


----------



## Plucky (Jun 25, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> 1. Scroll to the very bottom and use the "Attach more documents" button. In the resulting popup, look for "Form 80" and "Form 1221" as options for the main document/ evidence type.
> 
> 2. Prefer to do it now as otherwise it may delay your case further.
> 
> 3. Yes, is normal for your EOI to get auto-suspended as soon as you pay for the visa.


Thanks for your input.
I did try to use "Attache More documents" but none of the available category was for these form. Eventually I ended up adding them under character evidence as was stipulated in the document checklist for 189.


----------

